
Elon Musk launches into expletive-laden rant calling quarantine measures fascist - jds375
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2020/04/29/tesla-earnings-2020
======
dekhn
Poor impulse control. Over and over again. Wish he'd focus on business and
spend less time trumpeting on twitter.

~~~
kayfox
Maybe we should tattoo "poor impulse control" on his forehead?

~~~
xkjkls
Elon "Post Malone" Musk

------
jds375
Note that this is separate from his tweet that was discussed earlier (and
arguably more noteworthy given that it happened during Tesla’s earnings call
today)

------
hatsunearu
How the fuck with anyone more than 3 brain cells continue to worship this guy
as some hero?

------
mikewarot
that was not expletive-laden it was not a rant he sounded pretty calm, but
annoyed to me.

------
zozbot234
OK, he _has_ to be doing this on purpose to troll us all. You just can't make
this stuff up. He even managed to outdo Trump's "jokes" about disinfectant,
that's simply awesome.

~~~
Ghjklov
When people talked about Trump's actions being part of a grand 4D chess
scheme, it's hard to believe, but EM may be a different story...we'll have to
see

~~~
nodesocket
Or perhaps instead of being some sort of elaborate troll chess game he just
has a valid point. This is not going to be a popular opinion here on HN, but I
think it’s absurd people who are championing for opening and business to get
back to work are shamed and dismissed as ignorant. It wreaks of soap box moral
superiority. As Elon said “Silicon valley has become sanctimonious valley.”

There are lots of positives, including perhaps the biggest news from Gilead
today. That in tandem with the fact that I believe a vast majority of the
population already has the anti-body (were sick or no symptoms). Test ability
is ramping up significantly, and lastly I happen to live in an area that was
not a major “hotspot” yet the local city officials are at odds with the state
officials about opening.

~~~
perl4ever
The thing that worries me is the way exponential growth rates work.

In the places that everyone has been paying attention to, New York, Italy,
Spain, etc., the growth rate indeed seems to be coming under control. And for
the sake of argument, let's say that they/we succeed in reopening businesses
while continuing to limit the spread.

But, what about the places that had fewer cases early on, and are now growing
at a much higher percentage rate? If you rank countries by the number of new
cases, you are starting to see some with relatively few cases but many new
ones, and if it is as exponential as it appears, it's going to be a matter of
days before the previous leaders are replaced. This is happening country by
country, and similarly within the US by state.

The US still had the most new cases of any country yesterday, but who was #2
and #3? Not the countries that you've been hearing about, but Brazil and
Russia. Turkey, India, and Mexico also seem to be trending to soon have more
new cases than the European countries people have been paying attention to.

And within the US? NY and NJ are still the top two states, but number 3 is now
California, number 6 is Texas, and number 8 is Georgia - all states with
relatively few cases so far, but the number of new cases is surging relative
to the previously hard hit states.

It's like the stock market - people attach too much importance to the numbers
describing the current situation and not enough to differences in growth rate.

